# Newbie Hello



## kennyboy444 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello People love the site and cant wait to get reading bit late in the evening now like lol

My wife owns the car, pics will hopefully of worked in the Mk1 section.

cheers


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Welcome to he forum.


----------

